# Hornady Leverevolution 30-30.



## Jarred (Dec 13, 2008)

Can anyone post any targets or tell me if its worth buying or if I should just shoot round nose.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 14, 2008)

If you want to shoot beyond 150 on a regular basis get it.
if 200 is your max you can stick w/ 170 corloct.
Here is _a_ short range terminal impact on a hard bone.
http://www.marlinowners.com/forums/index.php/topic,36377.0.html

If you have a place to shoot up to 300...and are comfortable shooting...w/ practice... at that distance LEs are great.

All my shots are under 200.

cw


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Dec 14, 2008)

My gun didn't seem to want to cycle them very well


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Dec 14, 2008)

Sighted my gun in with federals, had some of the hornadys with me and figured I would shoot em to see how they did. Shooting at 100 yards they hit about 8 inches low of where I was aiming so if you do use em sight you gun in for that ammo. seaweaver is right they are better for longer distances...


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 14, 2008)

I just back from shooting the Hornady 160 gr. LEVERevolution ammo in my son's Marlin 336. I guess I should have started with the cheaper ammo first!

My son's rifle absolutely hated the LEVERevolution ammo; it grouped horribly to say the least. 4" groups just won't cut it with me. 

I had high hopes since I heard so many good reports about the new ammo, but I guess that's why we all have to shoot the ammo in our own rifles to find out if the "rifle" likes it! 

I'm going to try some regular Remington 170 gr. Corelokts next to see how the rifle groups that ammo. 

Between Remington, Winchester, Federal, and Hornady 150 or 170 grain soft points, I should find a factory load it likes. At least now I know it hates the LEVERevolution ammo!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 14, 2008)

My 35 Love's them and the Deer hate 'em But then they all dead..... I don't know much about this 2 and 300 yards with a 3030 but to each his own would some one care to show me this 300 yard shots


----------



## aewhite (Dec 14, 2008)

I have got some in 200gr for my 35 rem and had no problems, but then again each gun has its own personality.


----------



## Doyle (Dec 14, 2008)

I used to use them before I sold my 30-30.  It grouped about 2" at 100 yds.   I've seen some guns that like them and some that don't.  The only way to tell is to go out and shoot.


----------



## taylornelms (Dec 14, 2008)

lever revs have compeletely changed the tube fed lever guns. it is worth it. go to the range and really sight your gun in with whatever you shoot then shoot some of the lever revs. youll see a big difference. much much much better. dont be cheap get an awesome round out of a not so awesome long range rifle.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 15, 2008)

Lost, That myth of 30/30 having a shooting range 2x of an arrow...is just that!
The net is full of guys shooting 200 w/ 170g
Try Marlinowners.com.

What year .35s are you guys using w/ the LE?
I have one new one I have not tried....but in my best gun they will not cycle. I had not heard of cycle problems in the 30/30...
cw


----------



## aewhite (Dec 15, 2008)

my .35 is a marlin 336 micro-grove that was bought used about 19 yrs ago.


----------



## 3397 (Dec 15, 2008)

I shoot a Marlin 1895 in a 45/70 govt. with LeverRevolution 325gr.  It shoots very well, I was impressed even coming from a 7mag. I shot them on a range at a little over 150yds and hit dead on, no drop at all.  It is definitely the new ticket on a lever gun.  Lever gun sales should increase when others hear how this round shoots.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 15, 2008)

Bobby Jackson said:


> My gun didn't seem to want to cycle them very well



Marlin re-designed the follower to fix that. You'd have to replace that part to use the leverevolution ammo.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 15, 2008)

urbaneruralite said:


> Marlin re-designed the follower to fix that. You'd have to replace that part to use the leverevolution ammo.



Thanks for that info, Twice my 30-30 has jammed trying to cycle the lever revolution ammo. Iv'e shot decent groups with it, but I quit using it due to the jamming problem


----------



## limbhanger (Dec 15, 2008)

*Lever Revolution*

I have nothing but positive things to say about this new ammo. I shoot the 160 grain 30-30 loads and have had great results both on the range and in the field. Killed a buck Friday morning and it did what it is designed to do, kill!.


----------



## Crossbow 73 (Dec 15, 2008)

The only problem that I had was sighting in was hitting about a foot high after I sighted in with with a 150gr boat tail.  Other than that it has been great sighted in  4" high at 100 yards and they are dead on at 200 yards.  Coyotes hate them.  The deer must have heard because I hate not seen any when I've had it with me.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 16, 2008)

I have great groups with the leverevolution out of my .444. You need to get a sleeve to solve the jamming problem, mine does it but if i put a round nose in last it doesn't, go figure. Anyway i called marlin and i was told that the sleeve was about $10-$15, so i'll buy one after this season.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 18, 2008)

BASS1FUN said:


> I have great groups with the leverevolution out of my .444. You need to get a sleeve to solve the jamming problem, mine does it but if i put a round nose in last it doesn't, go figure. Anyway i called marlin and i was told that the sleeve was about $10-$15, so i'll buy one after this season.



THAT'S what I was thinking...A follower has no bearing on the rounds ahead of it..
I was thinking the sleeve when I discovered the tube is the same internal dia.as the 30/30...when the max width of the rimless .35 is narrower and leaves too much slop for the leading gummy tip to stick in. 

(I'm sure they covered this on MarlinOwners...but I had to stop going there as I was ending up spending money on new stuff)


cw


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 18, 2008)

I know when I tried them I shot them and being "zeroed" in with the Corelock the Leverloution was like 12 inches high.  I also was able to shoot tight and consistent groups at 100


----------

